# the best deals at the lowest prices



## elenana

Can someone please kindly help me to translate below sentence into Korean?

"Every day we will bring you the best deals at the lowest prices"

Many many thanks!


----------



## gh52km42

항상 최고의 제품을 최저의 가격에 제공하겠습니다.

I translated assuming that your " best deals" are visible goods like TVs or cars.
If your "best deals" are invisible services, this translation should be changed.


----------



## elenana

gh52km42 said:


> 항상 최고의 제품을 최저의 가격에 제공하겠습니다.
> 
> I translated assuming that your " best deals" are visible goods like TVs or cars.
> If your "best deals" are invisible services, this translation should be changed.



Thank you so much!!!

What if my best deals consist of products and services?


----------



## seank

상품 can be products or services but still not quite appropriate.
so just simply add '항상 최고의 제품과 서비스를 최저의 가격에 제공하겠습니다'.

About the 'every day', like 'gh52km42' did, '항상' is an option which means 'always' and the other option which literally translate '매일', each day or day by day... but I agree with 'gh52km42'.
I can't think of a good single Korean word for 'deals' in this sentence. 'deal' is actually 거래 in Korean but it's not appropriate in this sentence. but if I have to use it I would put it this way. '항상 최저가로 최고의 거래를 해드립니다.' 
This seems to be more for services though.


----------

